# Internet Verlauf überprüfen



## bismarck (20. Juli 2006)

*Internet Verlauf überprüfen*

moin

ich gehe wärend der arbeitszeit in meinem büro ins internet, mein chef darf davon natürlich nix mitbekommen ( bitte mit belehrungen zurückhalten ^^ )

WIE kann mein chef überprüfen ob ich gesurft habe ?

ich lösche immer die cookies, den verlauf und die temporären inetdateien

hab ich noch irgend etwas vergessen ?

mfg


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*

Um das zu beantworten müsste man wissen WIE du ins Internet gelangst.
Über nen Proxy? Internes Netz? Router? Modem? sonstwas?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*

Theoretisch sollte es kein Problem darstellen, deinen Traffic zu analysieren. 
Dein Chef könnte also jedes Bit aufzählen, das von außen zu deinem PC geht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*



			
				bismarck am 20.07.2006 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ( bitte mit belehrungen zurückhalten ^^ )




lass es sein, oder willst du dir wegen ein bisschen i-net- surfen `ne abmahnung einhandeln ?


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*

Mit nem billigen Sniffer oder IDS System inkl. schnell erstellter Filter könnte er sich sogar eine Liste mit den von dir besuchten Seiten in chronologischer Reihenfolge auflisten lassen. *hust*

Die Frage ist, solltest du nicht arbeiten statt zu surfen? Apropo.. ich bin weg.


----------



## mega28 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*



			
				ZAM am 20.07.2006 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nem billigen Sniffer oder IDS System inkl. schnell erstellter Filter könnte er sich sogar eine Liste mit den von dir besuchten Seiten in chronologischer Reihenfolge auflisten lassen. *hust*
> 
> Die Frage ist, solltest du nicht arbeiten statt zu surfen? Apropo.. ich bin weg.


hehe


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*



			
				mega28 am 20.07.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ZAM am 20.07.2006 10:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jeder halbwegs gescheite router, hat n log, da steht alles drin 
und am pc wird des auch noch wo anders gespeichert, hab aber ka mehr wo
ich würds auchlassen
bei mir schaut sich das halt nie jemand an ^^


----------



## Fimbul (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*

Das meiste wurde schon gesagt.
Ansonsten noch zB in einer ev. installierten Softwarefirewall.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Internet Verlauf überprüfen*



			
				taks am 20.07.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> mega28 am 20.07.2006 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es würde mich aber wundern, wenn man in dem Routerlog sehen könnte, ob einer der PCs eine URL aufgerufen hat *g*
Normalerweise werden da doch nur irgendwelche besonderen Vorkomnisse festgehalten.

MfG Jimini


----------

